# All Aires in France for TomTom.



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

Hope this file will be useful for anyone travelling through France.

Momo


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Is it the one from here:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
which is comprehensive and always updated? (and available to download from the site)

Or the one from Vicarious Books...which certainly does not contain ALL the Aires?


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Is it the one from here:
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
> which is comprehensive and always updated? (and available to download from the site)
> 
> Or the one from Vicarious Books...which certainly does not contain ALL the Aires?


None of those. It's from:

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4

and is regularly updated.

Momo.


----------



## MasterChris (Jul 18, 2009)

THese look like they might be really useful and many thanks for uploading them BUT .... ( and sorry for a dumb question) I am new to TomTom Sat Navs so please can someone tell me in idiot steps what to do with the downloaded files (.OV2 etc). 

I installed TomTom LIVE in the hope that this might help me - but I cant seem to be able to tell LIVE where to look for these files and surprise surprise Help is all but useless. 

Many thanks


----------



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi does this work with Garmin as well


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

tommag said:


> Hi does this work with Garmin as well


Hi tommag:

You can convert to any type of file (Garmin, etc) here:

http://poiconvert.free.fr/

Momo


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Momo.

Anyone know what format a Sony Sat Nav uses?

Happy MH-ing, all

john


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> None of those. It's from:
> 
> http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4
> 
> and is regularly updated.


Thanks but update from File shows April 2008.
Camping-Cars info updated today! -can't get much more up to date than that.

Thanks for Post and effort but I know which I'd prefer :wink:


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > None of those. It's from:
> >
> > http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4
> >
> ...


The web page was created in 2008 (not updated). Last update was 16/07/2010.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

RUMomo said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > > None of those. It's from:
> ...


No - the date stamp on the files is 2008 which says the files have had no changes since 2008 - so not updated regularly. The campingcarinfo one is the better


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*translating camping car website*

Hi - could somebody explain (in very simple instructions) how I can translate this site to english - thanks
Planning 1st trip to france next month


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: translating camping car website*



ramblefrog said:


> Hi - could somebody explain (in very simple instructions) how I can translate this site to english - thanks
> Planning 1st trip to france next month


using windows xp, i right click and click on translate this page/it translates most of page which helps me a lot.hope this works for you 8)


----------

